# A question for the ladies



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

To all the women who have had sex with their husbands just to shut them up, what are you thinking during that time? I hate when I initiate sex and my wife is tired at tells me "fine just hurry up i'm tired" and lies there like a dead log.

I'd rather not even do it and i know shes only doing it so i dont get upset. I tried it before but you feel like the ultimate ********* when you're trying to enjoy yourself and your wife just has that "are you done yet?" look on her face.

I've always wondered what the hell she is thinking about the every few times i've actually done it this way


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

How high her level of resentment is growing.


----------



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah thats pretty much what i figured


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I think this is the worst thing. Worse than getting rejected. 

The reason she is doing this is because she doesn't want you to get mad. The way to stop this is to get mad when she just lays there and to not get mad when you are rejected. 

I know it is tough to do. I have told my wife that if she really isn't in the mood, to tell me, but that she should put some effort into 'being in the mood' the next day/night. I get mad when I am rejected for a few days, but I don't expect her to do it everytime I feel like it.


----------



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh i agree. I'm like a freaking rabbit. I can do it multiple times a day. My wife is like a 100 year old woman. I did it the first time but felt like such a scumbag that i didnt even finish. When she offers it like this, its not even an option. 

Sometimes i wish i could just do it and not care, but i guess i'm just an idiot who enjoys having sex with my wife for the emotional part equally as the physical.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

I bet their thinking about gettin their hair did or doin the laundry or what they'll make for dinner tomorrow


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

Hawx20, I think a better question to ask would be why in the world is your wife having sex with you just to shut you up?

She should be having sex with you because she loves you, likes you, is happy in her life with you, doesn't resent you, thinks your hot, wants to please, knows you please her, she's horny lol

To shut you up, should never be a reason. And you shouldn't have sex with her if that's the only reason she's doing it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goodwife4 (Jan 7, 2013)

just hurry up and finish so i can go to sleep. this maybe 1/3 of the 3 times a week we used to have it cause 2 times was enough for me but not for him. i would rather do this than him do stuff to himself while laying next to me.


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

I never say no to sex with H.....there was a time when I was a lot higher drive than him and I remember it drove me nuts, so I don't want to do that to him.

That said...when I'm really, really tired....I'll say yes, but in my mind plan to get him to the finish line in a hurry! (and always do  ) What's the big deal....20 minutes tops if you give it your all and then you can sleep!


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

What are you doing to get your wife in the mood? Do you flirt with her? Are her emotional needs met?

Does she feel sexy? 
Does she "nag" you?
What's the rest of your relationship like?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd much rather just personally take care of my own needs in private than be presented with the "hurry up and get off" scenario. Nothing makes me want to retreat over to my side of the bed faster!

Doing this is definitely not conducive to a true mutual loving relationship and just serves to foster resentment, on both partners parts!.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

hawx20 said:


> To all the women who have had sex with their husbands just to shut them up, what are you thinking during that time? I hate when I initiate sex and my wife is tired at tells me "fine just hurry up i'm tired" and lies there like a dead log.
> 
> I'd rather not even do it and i know shes only doing it so i dont get upset. I tried it before but you feel like the ultimate ********* when you're trying to enjoy yourself and your wife just has that "are you done yet?" look on her face.
> 
> I've always wondered what the hell she is thinking about the every few times i've actually done it this way


Gads.. I'd never do that. If I felt like that I would just leave and get a divorce.


----------



## WillPrez (Dec 8, 2012)

find the reason of her reaction and talk to her if she has any problem with sex..and you can take advice from counselor about it.


----------



## NelsonTrouble (Jan 5, 2013)

I see this situation as bad for the both of you. Neither one is winning here. I would think either find a way to be "ok" when shes not in the mood, or find a creative way to get her in the mood, or take a pass. If theres no emotional connection happening then you might as well take care of yourself.


----------

